# Spitting out kibbles >=[



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Poor little Yeager is teething, I'm watching his teeth fall out one by one, so I decided to feed him canned food mixed with reduced amount of kibbles. The thing is, he doesn't eat the kibble anymore! He licks the canned food off the kibble then spits it right out :angry: Has anyone else seen this kind of behavior before? I thought coating the kibble with canned food was a common coaxing method.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki used to eat the canned food and spit out the kibble when she was a puppy.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill used to do this too - but they would eventually eat the kibble. I guess they just wanted to get at the "good stuff" first.  Hopefully it's just a puppy thing and he'll get over it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou will do this, but then she'll eat the kibble later, after all the wet food is gone. Is Yeager doing that? Eating it later, or just not eating it at all after spitting it out?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova licks the "good stuff" off first, and then Bijou has his "leftovers." :blink:


----------



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Ella did that. She got to where she absolutely refused to eat any dry kibble. I then got the brilliant idea that I'd just moisten some of her dry kibbles for her and not add wet food. She loved that and boycotted when I tried to wean her back on to the all dry. She refused to eat at all. I've finally got her eating dry food again but I had to change foods. I guess she just really hated the solid gold.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I've never given Nelson wet food yet. I didn't want him to do exactly that. So what we did when he was teething was just put warm water on his dry kibbles. And eventually pureed it in the blender! Once he started getting his teeth in, we went back to just wetting it. And still today we do that for him every once in a while. He still eats the dry, but sometimes he eats the softer stuff.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the responses 



Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki used to eat the canned food and spit out the kibble when she was a puppy.





drclee said:


> Jack & Jill used to do this too - but they would eventually eat the kibble. I guess they just wanted to get at the "good stuff" first.  Hopefully it's just a puppy thing and he'll get over it.


Aw I hope it's a puppy thing. He eats the kibbles and either leave them in the bowl or spit them out on a mat. Then he'd play chase with some of the kibbles, or even leave them in his bed :huh:



iheartbisou said:


> Bisou will do this, but then she'll eat the kibble later, after all the wet food is gone. Is Yeager doing that? Eating it later, or just not eating it at all after spitting it out?


Aw I wish Yeager would do that too!! But he won't eat them even when I know he's hungry, he licks the bowl for any leftover wet food, sniffs the kibbles and walk away!



princessre said:


> Casanova licks the "good stuff" off first, and then Bijou has his "leftovers." :blink:


lol!! The two of them have it all worked out :thumbsup: 



Ella'sMomma said:


> Ella did that. She got to where she absolutely refused to eat any dry kibble. I then got the brilliant idea that I'd just moisten some of her dry kibbles for her and not add wet food. She loved that and boycotted when I tried to wean her back on to the all dry. She refused to eat at all. I've finally got her eating dry food again but I had to change foods. I guess she just really hated the solid gold.


I can't fool Yeager with moistened food...I assumed because the kibble was still hard and hurting his gums, so I just gave in and started mixing wet food...He really doesn't like his Castor Pollux kibbles after he tried the Orijen, but I still have almost a full bag left!! *face palm* Now he doesn't eat either. 



SugarBob62 said:


> I've never given Nelson wet food yet. I didn't want him to do exactly that. So what we did when he was teething was just put warm water on his dry kibbles. And eventually pureed it in the blender! Once he started getting his teeth in, we went back to just wetting it. And still today we do that for him every once in a while. He still eats the dry, but sometimes he eats the softer stuff.


wow!! I can never get the kibbles to be soft enough =\ Especially the Orijen kibbles are REALLY hardy.


----------

